# Craftsman LT1000



## Slap Shot (8 mo ago)

Quick question. The engine keeps turning the drive belt when the machine is in neutral. The belt stops only when the brake is engaged. Is this normal? ( I have a squeal when the belt is turning so I'm thinking I have to change one or both of the idler wheels.) Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Slap Shot, welcome to the tractor forum. 

I think that your drive belt may be a tad short? Is this an OEM belt or an aftermarket belt?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

BigT said:


> Hello Slap Shot, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I think that your drive belt may be a tad short? Is this an OEM belt or an aftermarket belt?


Yep.... They played games with the belt length on that one. It's supposed to be 1/2 x 95.5, but the one most people buy is the 1/2 x 95. It's way cheaper by about 1/2 price. You wouldn't think a 1/2" would make that much difference in the way it works, but it does on the goofy way that belt routes.


----------

